# How many Internet fora do you frequent?



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

I've lost count of how many fora I joined, but I actively participate in only two nowadays: this one (recently, after posting on and off for almost a year) and SFI (Sword Forum International).  I mainly lurk in the other half-dozen or so fora I've joined, though I *did* actively participate in a couple others at one point.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a member on quite a few, some, like this one I'm on conisistantly, others I am for a few months, then float off somewhere else.

Good thing nothing counts my totals from all forums, I'd look like a big geek


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 20, 2006)

Tried a few others out in the past, but this is it for me.  Most were flame wars, or style specific and they would go on about how much better they were than everyone else.  That got old.

JeffJ


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 20, 2006)

Ive joined several, I only participate on 2.​


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I've lost count of how many fora I joined, but I actively participate in only two nowadays: this one (recently, after posting on and off for almost a year) and SFI (Sword Forum International). I mainly lurk in the other half-dozen or so fora I've joined, though I *did* actively participate in a couple others at one point.


 
Two - Martial Talk and Budoseek. MT by far the most, although Budoseek is a good site as well. Like you, I'm also a member of Sword Forums, which is a GREAT site as well. I'm mostly just a lurker there, though.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2006)

MT is my home sometime I visit another one just for laughs.
Terry


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Tried a few others out in the past, but this is it for me.


Jeff, that's awesome to hear.  Thank you for your candour.  :asian:

Personally, I had tried 2 other forums previously, and both were way too slow motion.  I was looking for a discussion, and found it here.  I seem to have taken to the place....


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Good thing nothing counts my totals from all forums, I'd look like a big geek



LOL - I racked up over 3000 posts on this one forum I used to frequent (in fact, it was _the_ first one I ever joined on the Net).  Doesn't sound like a big deal - until you consider that I made over 3000 posts in that forum over the course of _ten months._  I was averaging 18 posts a day in that forum at one point (which a fellow poster "nicely" pointed out!), and hit over 500 posts a month for three or four months straight.  That tells you how much I needed a life.  

My total combined post count from all those fora is probably around 8000.  Though I'm nowhere near averaging 18 posts a day in any forum nowadays.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2006)

I frequent a few on a daily basis.
MartialTalk.com, KenpoTalk.com and Rustaz.com/forum are the 'big 3'.
I also pop into about 20+ other ones daily, though my posting patterns vary.

I average 500+ posts each month here, and about 150/mo on rustaz. Numbers elsewhere vary.


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd say 4.

MT has by become my fave.  I've been seen on KenpoTalk a time or two as well.  The other two are business related.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

Just this one.  The other forums don't have cool guys like all of you.  

No applause necessary.  Just throw rep points. :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2006)

FMATalk.com, E-budo.com...then many others on a very occasional basis.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 21, 2006)

I am on five but frequent three on a regular basis
1. MARTIAL TALK  (Half Million Posts!! Whoo hoo!artyon
2. National Speleological Society discussion board (caving  )
3. Utah Grottos Forum (of which I am one of the administrators). 

4. An Alcoholic Anyonomous Board 
5. Kevins Watch (a fantasy/sci-fi board based on Stephen R. Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series)

uhh... that...that's about it. :idunno:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2006)

I replied 2.  I'm only active on this one and half active on Andrews.  I belong to 2 more, though, I haven't logged on in about 3 weeks to either of those, so they don't count.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't venture from MT often...when I do it's usually because I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 21, 2006)

3, and I have the same handle on all of them.


----------



## Monadnock (Apr 21, 2006)

Just this one. I read another MA one occasionally, and I am active on a motorcycling forum too. I only post about once a day on each on average.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

I used to go to 2, but I wasn't happy at the other one and decided to stick to this one.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 21, 2006)

Just 2 at the moment. MT and FMAT.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

Sometimes something will either come up here or someplace I drop in (rarely), I think I saw referrenced on the other.   That's basically all I ever do in visiting the other site, now.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 21, 2006)

These are the ones I like:

MartialTalk (daily)
HobbyTalk (daily - diecast model customizing)
Packing.org (occasionally - concealed weapons)
KenpoTalk (occasionally)
Martial Arts Planet (once in a while)

There were a few others I used to be on, but I stopped checking...  

- Ceicei


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> These are the ones I like:
> 
> MartialTalk (daily)
> HobbyTalk (daily - diecast model customizing)
> ...


 
Martial Arts Planet is the one I rarely drop by on.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, I'm a moderator over on e-Budo, and there's Martial Talk, and a few others in the past that have changed enough that I'm no longer really active on them, and a couple of others that are not for discussion here.....


----------



## still learning (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello, Martial art talk com, has been great so far...haven't try others yet.

Another flavoriate is "Ulua" web site...It is about our most famous tarket fish here in Hawaii, for shoreline fisherman.  Under 10 pounds Hawaiian name- Papio over 10 lbs the Hawaiian name is "Ulua".

Being fishing for this species for a long time (30 plus years, several fishing clubs,now indepentant,  still enters local fishing tournements.

Biggest so far caught 76 lbs and my good friend 103 lbs was there with him when he caught it.

Fishing my next compassion in life. Ulua can bite 24/7 and we fish for them all day and night, non-stop till we are ready to go home. (our trips can last a week long), usually three poles out at a time.(per person)

4/0 reels 13 foot poles with tips size of your baby fingers, 80 lb test line in the reels, 9 oz leads use for casting, mustad 16/0 hooks(4 inch diameter).
Big baits..means big fish.  (Jack trevallys)

can you tell....we enjoy the fishing? ......Aloha


----------



## Gemini (Apr 22, 2006)

I put two. Here and a Mustang racing site, but even that gets little attention from me nowadays. Though I'm a member on several, I seldom go to any of them anymore. Only if I'm looking for particular information that I can't find here or get minimal feedback on. I find boards as a whole to be clicish. I've never found that to be the case here. Nor do I _have_ to be in the mood to talk about MA's. In the limited time I have, there's really no need to go elsewhere. Aren't you guys lucky!


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 22, 2006)

The ones I frequent on a daily basis are as follows (in no particular order):
Martialtalk,
KenpoTalk,
Total Protection Interactive (practical self-defense, not style specific)
Warrior Talk (same as above)
Missouri Carry (forum for Missouri CCW holders)
Combat Carry (general concealed-carry & self-defense)

I'm a member on a couple of others but only visit infrequently.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 23, 2006)

I generally stick to MT with infrequent visits to e-budo and an IKCA techninal forum.  

If all fora were like MT, though, I would probably ne'er get sleep cause I'd be posting on/reading them all like mad!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 23, 2006)

Way too many. I don't even want to count them.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I've lost count of how many fora I joined, but I actively participate in only two nowadays: this one (recently, after posting on and off for almost a year) and SFI (Sword Forum International). I mainly lurk in the other half-dozen or so fora I've joined, though I *did* actively participate in a couple others at one point.



I have joined many and hit them about once every other month. 

Although I am her at MT, FMATALK.com and also Rustaz.com. I also read Myspace.com and also one other MA forum about once a week. So I voted for five (5).


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone here ever posted on Delphi Forums?  That is where I participated in my first forum (a discussion group about a church I used to belong to) - and racked over 3000 posts in ten months in that one forum alone.  DOH!

In hindsight, I'm kinda annoyed that I've been spending $49/year for features that are offered for MUCH less - or free - in other fora.  Though I'm not on Delphi that much anymore, I still want to maintain that premium membership in case I need to search the archives for some odd reason (you can't search more than three months back with a free membership).

I've also participated in a couple MySpace fora, but quickly got annoyed with young kids spewing an "**** you" and worse if you disagree with them.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever posted on Delphi Forums? That is where I participated in my first forum (a discussion group about a church I used to belong to) - and racked over 3000 posts in ten months in that one forum alone. DOH!
> 
> In hindsight, I'm kinda annoyed that I've been spending $49/year for features that are offered for MUCH less - or free - in other fora. Though I'm not on Delphi that much anymore, I still want to maintain that premium membership in case I need to search the archives for some odd reason (you can't search more than three months back with a free membership).
> 
> I've also participated in a couple MySpace fora, but quickly got annoyed with young kids spewing an "**** you" and worse if you disagree with them.



No to the Delphi Forums.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 24, 2006)

This one is the one I post to the most.  However I read Kenponet everyday and post there occasionally.

V/R
Rick


----------



## Raewyn (May 13, 2006)

MT is it!!!  I dont post on any others. Dont really have the time any more.  It is bad enough to try and find time to be on MT.


----------



## fightingfat (May 15, 2006)

I'm pretty new here, but I have invested quite a lot of time in discussion at The Dragon's List I also post at Catholic Answers forum although usually reluctantly. I did get involved a bit on Delphi. A friend of mine who runs a Wing Chung School in Manchester has a forum on it. He also showed me a really bigoted religious site on it because he is not religious and I am perhaps, and I could resist a rather portracted attempt to get them to stop being nasty and start being nice. Didn't work though!

Martial Talk seems a lively community so I hope to stick around and see what I can learn!


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (May 21, 2006)

Although I frequent 3 (swordforum, martialtalk, and budoseek), I've forgotten how many others I had joined. I remember joining the forum at PalmOne.com, and a few other PDA related forums, and I joined 4 martial arts groups on MySpace....but I don't count the MySpace ones


----------



## Swordlady (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, those MySpace fora definitely _don't_ count.  I'm still guffawing at a particular group of teenagers who claimed to be "real swordsmen".  Uh...right...  :lol:


----------

